# Text neben Bild



## hagi2k2 (28. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute 
wenn ich ein bild in meine news einbaue per newssystem
fängt die schrift unten am bildrand an.Ich will aber das es oben anfängt und so besser aussieht,nicht so langweilig
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
danke


cya


----------



## Quentin (28. Mai 2002)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/grafiken/ausrichten.htm


----------

